Ask HN: What are the best remote-friendly job sites for engineers? - utuxia
======
nthnclrk
Check out:

[https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

[http://jobs.remotive.io](http://jobs.remotive.io)

[http://remoteok.io](http://remoteok.io)

~~~
michaelZejoop
thanks for posting - this is helpful to me

------
Uptrenda
I'm going to assume that OP is interested in this question because he wants to
find a good remote job (not an unreasonable assumption, heh.)

For that: you might want to think about applying to tech startups directly
even if they don't advertise remote jobs (as long as you actually are an
extremely good match though and a good way to tell is if the job advertisement
is simply a restatement of your resume.) The reason is: a lot of startups are
open to this kind of arrangement to the right applicant (and I really do mean
the right applicant here.) For example, if the job advertisement is for say -
a PHP developer and it doesn't specifically state remote work, then its
unlikely they will be open to that kind of arrangement simply because there
isn't exactly a shortage of high quality local applicants (PHP is very
common.)

On the other hand: if you're applying for a highly specialized job and you can
make a persuasive argument as to why you would be an ideal match for the
company - the company may be open to your offer. In the end: the only way to
know for certain is to ask which you should definitely go for if you
specialize.

~~~
wwkeyboard
Being the only remote developer on a team is very hard. You are often
forgotten and left out of hallway conversations and over-the-shoulder
meetings. Working remotely requires a very different set of self-motivation
and prioritization skills in addition to communication skills. Someone
offering to be the only remote worker as their first remote work experience is
setting themselves up for failure.

I'm not saying it can't be done, but taking OPs advise will be much harder
than working for a company that has established remotees.

~~~
aggieben
I can't second this enough: if you haven't worked remotely before, you should
definitely start out with a company that has a remote working culture.

------
stephenboyd
[http://remoteok.io](http://remoteok.io) is the most extensive that I know of.
It aggregates from other sites. There are 22 listings from the past 24 hours.

[http://workingnomads.co](http://workingnomads.co) is a curated remote jobs
board with fewer listings than remoteOK. There are 9 from the past 24 hours.

Both of those only let you search by title, rather than the details from the
descriptions.

------
vigneshrams
I build a aggregator for remote working jobs.
[https://workasnomad.com/](https://workasnomad.com/)

------
ishtu
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/) and
[https://weworkremotely.com](https://weworkremotely.com)

------
danlevine
We love remote engineers at StyleSeat! (I'm the cofounder and CTO) We also
love creativity, collaboration, diversity, making a difference, python,
angularjs, html5, a/b testing, learning every day and having lots of fun while
building a massive business. Engineers feel free to email me directly dan at
styleseat or [http://styleseat.com/jobs](http://styleseat.com/jobs) (within
USA timezones only pls)

~~~
saturdayplace
Like with this post, the monthly "Who's Hiring" threads also have many
listings where the HN user says "Remote Available," but when browsing to the
linked jobs listing, all the positions list a specific geographic location. It
always makes me wonder if there's really a remote culture at the company. (See
the concerns elsewhere in this thread about being the only remote dev in an
organization). When I was looking, it made me think twice about applying for
the position. Yes, I imagine it's usually just some 3rd-party HR software that
requires a location in the job listing. But if you're looking to hire people,
I think removing any doubt in the potential candidate's mind about wether or
not there really are remote positions available might be in the company's best
interest.

------
frigg
How does working remotely..work exactly? I know there is a contract but
assuming you are from the other part of the world, aren't you at risk of not
getting paid if something happens to the company or they start acting
unethically? Lawyers can get involved but at that point lawyers might cost
more than what you need to recover. Example: US company and European
programmer.

------
utuxia
Also checkout [http://offsite.careers](http://offsite.careers)

------
pakled_engineer
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8825308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8825308)
curated list of remote job boards

------
dsacco
[http://weworkremotely.com](http://weworkremotely.com) is probably your best
starting point.

Do you have a specific type of company in mind?

------
kull
Http://area301.com

